# Introducing myself



## Thefluffyspoon (Dec 20, 2017)

Hiya, My name is kira and I own 7 mice.
5 girls and 2 little boys


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Kira!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

